# E Collar malfunction



## Mozi (Oct 2, 2018)

Hello all,

I have the Mini Educator 300 series with two receivers. 

We were at the beach and Rex had it on. Spent a couple of hours swimming and playing. Did not use the collar at all.

We were chilling after and then I noticed Rex came close to me and clinged. He was not doing any noise. I petted him on back and then he went some 20 feet away from me and then back with the same with some worried look. There was my friend's kid next to us who was sitting on couch at Rex level. He petted Rex and casually said Rex is vibrating....

I am like what the heck....and I checked the collar. It was vibrating continuously. Took it off. I was amazed that his reaction was tamed relatively. 

I tried to turn off and on the collar and it just seems to be malfunctioning. No stim. Light goes on an off and then nothing.

I was very surprised and disturbed that this thing does not have a fail safe mode. It should not under any circumstances be able to autotrigger and keep at it. What if we were on stim or what if he was sensitive, freaked out on the vibrate etc etc....

Did anyone experience this? I will call the company but this made me quite concerned about the reliability of these devices....

Best


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I've got 2 e collars: a Sportdog and a mini educator. I'm not crazy about the mini educator. It was part of a package by a trainer. Hire him/them and they give this ecollar. (Long story short...I don't use that trainer anymore.) Both the remote and collar are bulky and heavy. The remote is also awkward to hold. The neck loop already broke. It just seems cheaply made. Anyone thinking of getting a mini educator...my suggestion/advice is: don't, especially after what Mozi just went through.

Anyway, good thing it was on vibrate and not the shock mode. It's good to know something like that could happen. I'll have to keep an eye on him when he has it on. I use the Sportdog one more but from time to time I use the mini educator because I already spent the money on it.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I've seen mini educators spaz out before. The worst thing a Dogtra has ever done to me is inconsistent connection to remote so stim not as consistent as it should have been. This was a pretty old unit that I had accidentally had fly off the top of my car at 60 mph and after I sent it in for refurb it was fine.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ive not had a problem with my ET300.

It won't catch every potential issue, but function testing ecollars before and periodically during use can head off some problems. I would inspect the collar/reciever closely and look for any chance that sand from the beach has worked its way in somehow. The rubber boots should protect from sand/debris, however stranger things have happened. I would call their customer service as well and inform them even if you discover a plausible explanation for the failure. I've heard good things about their customer service, hopefully it accurate.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd contact e-collar technologies. They have amazing customer service and support. I personally have about 15 of their collars I use every day, and have sold about 200 of them. I've only had an issue with 1. That was at lower levels around 10, the stim wasn't working correctly. They took care of that immediately. 

I have used and owned just about every major brand of e-collar out there. E-collar tech is the one I use exclusively these days. They are definitely my favorite. Dogtra would be my second choice. If you do decide to switch brands with your dog, then you have to re-introduce the collar. Every brands stim is different and the stim becomes it's own language. So by switching brands, you're switching languages.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm wondering if it got water inside it somehow?I have a mini educator and never any problems at all.Plus I really like the remote(unlike cowboysgirl).I'll be interested in what the company has to say.


----------



## Mozi (Oct 2, 2018)

Hello all. Just a quick update. Company says must have gotten water inside. Maybe tiny fracture or loose crew. Sent another receiver overnight free. 

I would have preferred fail safe if that is possible. I kind of cringe that it could malfunction and trigger. But I guess that planes fall from the skies as well. 

I am trying to move away from e collar use unless when I am in presence of crowds etc and when I need that assurance. 

I somehow figured out a way to keep him closer to me in general when off leash. I am making myself more and more interesting by carrying his ball and connecting with him. This allows for a closer control. Cheers all.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

If your dog got upset by the vibration only, I'm not sure an e-collar is a good choice. What is his working level with the Mini?


----------



## Mozi (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi Chip

He notices at 7. Usually, I have it between 7 and 15 depending on the level of distractions in the environment. 

I am confused by what you said. The thing was vibrating full on at what seemed to be a mid to high level of vibration for like 5 min. Would expect him to get a worried demeanor especially that it was the first time he felt vibration mode, no. Did not use vibration mode before. 

Actually I read that dogs could react harder on vibration than low stim.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Did you ever open the battery compartment? Opening may defeat the seal. I had an exercise band that is guaranteed waterproof, but the battery went out and I replaced it. Within a month, it broke and it was due water. It’s not the same as a collar but the type of seal may be similar.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Mozi said:


> Hi Chip
> 
> He notices at 7. Usually, I have it between 7 and 15 depending on the level of distractions in the environment.
> 
> ...



Could have been lack of exposure to the vibration. I never use it.


----------

